# I got a CCFL monitor. CCFL versus LED-backlit - costs per year to operate



## etc (Aug 21, 2018)

So I took a giant step back and got a CCFL backlit monitor, NEC Multisync PA271W.

It's a very high end device designed for photo editing, the colors are beautiful.

Not any more nice than LED-backlit monitors however. 

the model was designed in 2010 and this particular one was made in 2013.

Looks like it will run me $35/year in energy costs. Using 110W of power. Versus a LED-backlit monitor that uses 45W of power, such as Dell Ultrasharp U2713HM that uses $16 per year, or about $20 difference per year. I had a U2713HM before and Ultrasharps are generally nice monitors, however my current machine does not have an HDMI port and Dell seems to have issues with the DisplayPort and randomy entering power savings mode.

there is a newer, LED-backlit version available that is PA272W and it costs twice as much. Overall, I still think that CCFL is completely obsolete versus LED backlighting that is brighter, cheaper to operate but CCFL looks so good.


https://www.rapidtables.com/calc/electric/energy-cost-calculator.html


----------

